# Equipment Rental



## randl13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am taking over a condo association next year with 226 units. I was wondering if it would be better to rent a skid steer or toolcat for snow removal. We do not need either piece of equipment in the spring or summer, so I thought that it might make more sense to rent or lease one of those for the winter months. I am just wondering what I would expect to pay for a 3 month lease or rental of a skid steer or toolcat. I will have my truck and the association has a small Kubota tractor with a back blade to help clear in front of garages. If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

probably have to rent for longer than 3 months for a snow price......A bobcat salesman was just here yesterday and i inquired about rental rates for skidsteers for snow...$800/mo for smaller machine, (s70-s175) and $1200/mo larger machine (s185-s330)


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

randl13;760934 said:


> I am taking over a condo association next year with 226 units. I was wondering if it would be better to rent a skid steer or toolcat for snow removal. We do not need either piece of equipment in the spring or summer, so I thought that it might make more sense to rent or lease one of those for the winter months. I am just wondering what I would expect to pay for a 3 month lease or rental of a skid steer or toolcat. I will have my truck and the association has a small Kubota tractor with a back blade to help clear in front of garages. If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.


Why not sub the work out to a guy that has a skid,if you give xxxx amount of money for so many hrs then you know you have that piece of equipment there,and if he dosn't show up then deduct it from the money .I sub for a local company and it goes good,he does the salting and removal I go in and do the pushing.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

your rental prices are good....here a machine will rent for about 1500-1800 w/cab per month. IMO a skid would be a great way to go on that type of property. subbing would work unless he doesn't show or says his machine is down ( ofcourse at the last minute!!) i prefer not to use subs for those reasons unless you have no choice


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

xtreem3d;761091 said:


> your rental prices are good....here a machine will rent for about 1500-1800 w/cab per month. IMO a skid would be a great way to go on that type of property. subbing would work unless he doesn't show or says his machine is down ( ofcourse at the last minute!!) i prefer not to use subs for those reasons unless you have no choice


If you are locked in like me then you have no choice to show up,I have a guaranted 230 hrs for xxxxx amount then after the 230 I fall by the hour.It works for me great that way I know that my ass it covered I can do my plowing then still do work for the city by the hour,subbing also lets me sleep a bit longer don't have to stay up watching the weather,he just two way radio's me and I am gone .:salute:


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

Apparently rental prices vary greatly?!? Up here I rent a Cat 262C for $550/mo +$0.50/hr, I maybe averaged about $700/mo.

Regardless, If you can find a deal like mine I personally feel its best. A lower flat rate per month with an hourly charge, if it only snows 2" that month your not out $1500+. All the big dogs around here run rented iron it seems...

edit: shop around at the big equipment dealerships, most will have a chart they email out with all the rental rates and conditions on them.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

seventwenty;769735 said:


> Apparently rental prices vary greatly?!? Up here I rent a Cat 262C for $550/mo +$0.50/hr, I maybe averaged about $700/mo.
> 
> Regardless, If you can find a deal like mine I personally feel its best. A lower flat rate per month with an hourly charge, if it only snows 2" that month your not out $1500+. All the big dogs around here run rented iron it seems...
> 
> edit: shop around at the big equipment dealerships, most will have a chart they email out with all the rental rates and conditions on them.


The rate i had (800 and 1200/mo) is based on 40 hours of use per week. throughout the season, so in theory here you'd never go over that in a season


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

seventwenty;769735 said:


> Apparently rental prices vary greatly?!? Up here I rent a Cat 262C for $550/mo +$0.50/hr, I maybe averaged about $700/mo.
> 
> Wow, that is a great deal when it snows alot! This past December I put 100 hrs on mine. At that hourly rate, it would only be $600/month. I probably lost more than that in resale in that month! Considering you're not doing any maintenance/repairs out of your pocket, thats a great deal. Ironically, while I was typing this, my Bobcat dealer called, & I probably haven't heard from him in a year or so. I asked him about their snow rental rates, and this is what he told me for a large frame machine:
> 
> ...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

jomama45;769803 said:


> seventwenty;769735 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently rental prices vary greatly?!? Up here I rent a Cat 262C for $550/mo +$0.50/hr, I maybe averaged about $700/mo.
> ...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

T-man, I think you were referring to me. The quote came from Mid-States in Watertown, which is between Madison & Milwaukee. It wa sfrom a salesman, not a rental guy, so he may have been guessing a little. We figured it across 125 hrs. also, & it was about $4500 total.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i payed 700 a month for a L170 with a 4 month min but no hours max


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

snowguys;770750 said:


> i payed 700 a month for a L170 with a 4 month min but no hours max


What dealer ? I priced out an ls-185 2 speed last season from Payline West and they were $1500 a month.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

T-MAN;771972 said:


> What dealer ? I priced out an ls-185 2 speed last season from Payline West and they were $1500 a month.


I think that was the NH special in the ad that was on top of the page on this forum all winter


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

From my expereience renting vs buying the rental payments (at least here with a 5-6 month season) works out to be a near wash. My first bobcat (a 753) was 1500/mo to rent, was 450 to buy (cheaper/year), same when I bought the used 773 & 873, those are now paid off the 773 has 1500 hrs the 873 has about 750 hrs. The loader I just bought was 3300mo to rent ( $19800/yr) or 1475/mo to buy (17,700). So after insurance & maint. it will be a wash. It had 100hrs on it now when I bought has 225,now & we're done for the season, so when its completly paid off it will have well under 1000 hrs (still new by heavy equipment standards). I also have the room to store them.


----------



## Neal12 (Mar 26, 2009)

I’m a newbie here, feeling good to be a part of this discussion. Thanks for the information Longae29.


----------

